# Totally O.T.---Outlook Express---HELP!!!



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry for such a non mechanical post, but HELP!!! I have 1206 messages in my "inbox" in Outlook Express and for some reason I can not delete the friggin things. I highlight them all (or individual messages), then hit the delete key---or hit the red X (for delete) up at the top of my screen----or right click on the highlighted messages and select "delete" from the drop down menu---and nothing happens. Can anybody shed some light on this???---Brian


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try highlighting an e-mail and then click shift-delete. It will delete without sending to the deleted items folder.

Your "Deleted tems" folder isnt full is it?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 3, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Try highlighting an e-mail and then click shift-delete. It will delete without sending to the deleted items folder.
> 
> Your "Deleted tems" folder isnt full is it?



A million thanks!! Whatever was wrong, by holding down the shift key and hitting delete I was able to get rid of them all.---Brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 3, 2009)

Empty the 'deleted items' then try again. 

Then get rid of outlook express and load up Mozilla Thunderbird.

Eric

EDIT: Posted as you got it fixed. Still, the 2nd part of my advice is good.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> A million thanks!! Whatever was wrong, by holding down the shift key and hitting delete I was able to get rid of them all.---Brian




Was the Deleted items folder full?

Do I get some Karma for this one? Haahaha!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 3, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Was the Deleted items folder full?
> 
> Do I get some Karma for this one? Haahaha!!



Nope and Yep!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Nope and Yep!!!




If that folder is not full, I'm curious as to weather or not you will be able to delete mail still without the shift key. Oh well!!

Glad you are squared away.

Over


----------



## bentprop (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm with Eric,get rid of OE and go to Thunderbird.No more problems.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 5, 2009)

I like Outlook Express, and have no desire to change to something else. Something is buggered up on my program, and I can't delete anything without holding the shift key down, however, as long as I can still delete some messages when I want to, I'm okay.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 5, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I like Outlook Express, and have no desire to change to something else. Something is buggered up on my program, and I can't delete anything without holding the shift key down, however, as long as I can still delete some messages when I want to, I'm okay.



Well save our recommendations to use Thunderbird until OE requires you to hold down more than ten keys to get it to work.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 5, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I like Outlook Express, and have no desire to change to something else. Something is buggered up on my program, and I can't delete anything without holding the shift key down, however, as long as I can still delete some messages when I want to, I'm okay.



I'm with you. I have used it for many years with zero problems.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 5, 2009)

Ditto here, been using O/E since Win95-98 days with very little problems. Played with Thunderbird a while back, may be time to check it out again.

Did switch browsers to Firefox 3+ years ago and NEVER looked back.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 6, 2009)

Brian,

Have you tried re-loading the program from your windows disk ???

That MAY get rid of your problem.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 6, 2009)

My Outlook Express went totally nuts yesterday and started to "receive" about 300 old emails. I had microsoft Outlook on my computer (apparently it is a different program) but wasn't using it. So---This morning I made it my default email. That seems to have fixed everything.


----------



## menthol (Jan 7, 2009)

First post here, I must go and introduce myself properly. 

If I remember rightly there is a setting in Outlook Express that allows you to download emails from your server and either delete them from the server or keep a copy there. Its years since I used that program.

Quick google came up with
http://email.about.com/od/outlookexpressbackuphelp/qt/et_server_copy.htm

If you want to keep using express that might help with your mass download problem.

Mark


----------



## Maryak (Jan 8, 2009)

Menthol,

Welcome to our forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------

